# Algae Scraper



## BonnieBee (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a 79 gallon bow front aquarium and have problems scraping the algae off the curved side of the glass. I have a 13 watt UV filter and two large plecotemouses for ongoing algae control. I use a magnetic scraper, a razor window cleaner and an algae remover sponge for regular cleaning While these get most of the algae off, there are still some stubborn remnants on the glass. Does anyone know of a device on the market that can make contact with the curvature of the glass and thus scrape the algae off? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Using the razor horizontaly(side to side) would eliminate any loss of contact from curve as it would always have full contact.


----------

